# Nils auger purchase



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Won a nils 4.5in today for $84 can't complain about that. Now to wait for ice to get here so I can put it to some use.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

congrats. you'll wonder why you never had one before.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's awesome you will love the nils. I did not know they made a 4.5" model.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Great first day of summer purchase..... i like your frame of mind. The 6" is a breeze to cut with so can only imagine how easy the 4.5" is. Got out a few trips last season but sure would have liked more.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nils is hands down best auger on the market.....I'm going to purchase a new one this year with drill adapter......perfect combo.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

this one has the adapter so all i need now is a drill and the milwaukee fuels have been going darn cheap on ebay. I'm hoping to use it for some tournaments and makes swiss cheese out of the lakes for pan fish.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Have a new to me 8" Nils Auger. The cover is as annoying as everyone says. Drilled a new hole off to one side slightly higher and cut a new slot. Also rerouted bungie. Use pics to see details on orientation. First three are on same side, 4th is flipped over. Cover will only be secure facing one way. 

The auger is also as amazing as everyone says. This 8" is as easy or easier than a 6" Lazer. Would definitely recommend these to anyone auger shopping.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Just broke the bungee for the stock cover that came with my 6" Nils today. I thought someone at one time had shown a snap on cover for them. Is there such a thing or was i imagining that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

There is a after market cover it snaps on, works real good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

It's called cold snap. Works good.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Love my nils 6" trekker, this type of blade protector is much better than the one on my nils 8" hand auger, I never seen this type on the hand augers tho.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My Nils hand auger has that blade protector


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine too, but the bungees seem to last me a year at best, guess i am hard on them. I am going to look into getting one of those Cold Snap covers. Thanks tubuzz2!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My bungee has lasted for quite a while now. I may have gotten a good one or it's about to snap in half any day now.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

..0


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

I just bought a snap cap from Nils USA that was made to fit Nils 30.00 plus shipping.


----------

